
Is it right place to look for Job? - ranausman
Hi,<p>I am Usman from Pakistan. I have a good hands-on experience of more than a year working in Big Data Analytics and Science.<p>I started out as an intern that means I started from the basics and now I am confident I can handle intermediate-advance level problems.<p>I am actively seeking a remote position in data science. Can anyone suggest me where I can turn?<p>I work with R scripting, Azure ML and some other tools.<p>I am also an opinion writer. One of my analysis on terrorist attacks at educational institutes appeared in one of the largest circulation of Pakistan.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dawn.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;1222915<p>is there a possibility?<p>I can be reached at usmanashrafrana@gmail.com
======
gus_massa
There I an official "Who wants to be hired?" post the first day of each month.
You can try to post there, because it was only a few days ago. (And be alert
to post in the post of next month.)

Last editions:

Ask HN: Who wants to be hired?:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822021)
(38 points, 5 days ago, 103 comments)

Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822020)
(98 points, 5 days ago, 137 comments)

Ask HN: Who is hiring?:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822019)
(343 points, 5 days ago, 446 comments)

